# Chestnut-sided Shrike Vireo (Mexico)



## Glenn Bartley (Aug 22, 2022)

Here's one of my favourite birds from my trip to Mexico this past spring. I had seen them before in Guatemala but was SUPER excited to get such great looks on this trip. What a stunner!!!







In case you want to see more from that trip please visit - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/articles/Gallery - Mexico2022.html

All the best!

Glenn


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2022)

I really like this bird. Great shot, Glenn.

Keep posting.


----------

